# Soccer MOM w/ a camera! AHH!!



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

It was my son's last soccer game this weekend. I finally took the camera out. :blushing:






A little pushing w/ a great backdrop. =)


----------



## runnah (Jun 8, 2014)

Did you run up and down the side lines?


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, in a bikini.


----------



## runnah (Jun 8, 2014)

mishele said:


> Yes, in a bikini.



I am sure the dads approved.

Nice shots. Use the mkii?


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, in a bikini.
> ...



Mkiii  =) 100-400mm


----------



## runnah (Jun 8, 2014)

You are officially a MWAC now so your opinions are now invalid.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 8, 2014)

mishele said:


> Yes, in a bikini.



You're gonna post the game schedule so we can go watch, right?  :mrgreen:

It may be an illusion but the first one looks like he's going a bit uphill.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2014)

runnah said:


> You are officially a MWAC now so your opinions are now invalid.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to the Soccer club !!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 8, 2014)

And here I thought Mish was a virgin.  :sillysmi:


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> And here I thought Mish was a virgin.  :sillysmi:


I think that's long gone ...


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2014)

Enjoy some of my soccer pics Mish ....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/100677477@N08/sets/


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2014)

Soccer mom with a camera?  Egads.  Didn't we just spray for those recently?

Lol..

Seriously though Mish, great shots.  Absolutely love the last one in particular.


----------



## mishele (Jun 9, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> And here I thought Mish was a virgin. :sillysmi:



There are a lot of first times to be had...hehe


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool shots. I must agree--the background of barn and silos on that second shot is an amazing backdrop for a soccer match! It's fun watching the kiddo play soccer.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jun 9, 2014)

Great shots Mish,and I have to agree with Derrel on the backdrop for a soccer match!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 9, 2014)

Both are good Mish...including the one with the BG of the silo.


----------

